# Into the Cage, Andover, Hants 20th Nov Fighters Reqd



## Mad Dog (Apr 3, 2009)

We are looking for Pro, Semi Pro and Amatuer fighters of all weights for our next event on the 20th Nov in Andover Hants.

Purse/Exs/Trophies/Ticket Deals available plus bonus for best ko/sub/fight.

Contact me asap.

Mike


----------



## Mad Dog (Apr 3, 2009)

Pro Fighters required for the following

90kg Alexei Roberts 1-1-0

90kg Martin Tweed 2-0-0

65kg Mike Cutting 2-1-0

85kg Chris Marshall 0-1-0

85kg Ben Lucas (debut fight)

90kg Ian Farquharson (debut fight)

Semi Pro Fighters required for the following

70kg Luke Rosemin (debut Fight)

65kg Mike DAguiar (debut fight)

100kg Mitch Bartholemew (debut fight)

plus any amatuers who would like to have their first cage fight please get in contact.


----------

